# Small Hakone Meet



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Couple of pics from a small tuner meet in Hakone....
Mines, Top Secret, Midori, Nismo, Sunyou and Veilside customer cars were arranged for a new Japanese DVD/magazine on tuned GTRs


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic !


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

Not to many big names then


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

The Mine's R34 has to be my all time favourite Skyline. 

Great pics, brings back memoties of when I was there. Cheers


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice Dave. Did you manage to make it then? Love the brake set-up on the street Mine's R34


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Are there anymore pictures? this really looks a nice gathering of Skylines.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Why isn't your car in the shot, Dave?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Dino - Actually I couldn't make it - couldn't get off work - but a friend of mine took the car down. Sounds like it was a good time with the mechanics all over each others cars 
The brakes on the Mines car do look good don't they 
I should say that that is not _the _Mines demo car; it's one of their customer cars which is as close a copy as possible but still remaining a proper street car. All the cars were customer street cars.

Hi Piers - one of mine is in the shot....same car from the v109 HyperRev.

I'll try to post more pics later.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

need more pics!!!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

oooooooh COOL GTR's
Thanks for pic's


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Bean said:


> Hi Dino - Actually I couldn't make it - couldn't get off work - but a friend of mine took the car down. Sounds like it was a good time with the mechanics all over each others cars
> The brakes on the Mines car do look good don't they
> I should say that that is not _the _Mines demo car; it's one of their customer cars which is as close a copy as possible but still remaining a proper street car. All the cars were customer street cars.
> 
> ...



So i take it the MP3 is yours then Dave???

Tony


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nice pics, but -*



Bean said:


> ...a new Japanese DVD/magazine on tuned GTRs


Hmmm? When, where and how much?


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome pics Dave, need more pics of the mines customer R34 and your gorgeous MP3 34 !! Stunning!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Tony - yes, finally got there  
Jae - I'll let you know when I know  
Suhail - here are some more.....


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

such great cars! nice pics too


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

rosbson leather in the mp3 aswel? i think mp3 is the most unbelivably amazing colour created for cars lol. miles better than mp2 and i think you reali can tell a difference.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Bean said:


> The brakes on the Mines car do look good don't they


So, what brakes has it got?


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Dave   oh my god mate that is beautiful!! Aboslutely fantastic!! the retrim is top!! stop giving me ideas!!  , how long did it take for robson to complete the retrim? What a 34 :smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bean; nice one on the feature, but can you please stop posting pics of that interior. Its bad enough as it is!!!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

What a collection of Skylines... And the scenery isn't too shabby either!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dave - great pictures, look like and awesome meet. :smokin:

stupid question though - am I missing something or didn't you have a Bayside Blue GTR? Now you have a MP3 GTR?  

What happened to the blue one!?!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Looks the nuts mate, must been a wicked meet.

Anymore pics or even any vids???

Also wats been done to the MP3 34 then???

Tony


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

2.8 with GT-SS's


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> Dave - great pictures, look like and awesome meet. :smokin:
> 
> stupid question though - am I missing something or didn't you have a Bayside Blue GTR? Now you have a MP3 GTR?
> 
> What happened to the blue one!?!


Join the club! I'm just as confused...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pics, Bean. I am going to need to stop by and take a closer look at the MP3 before it disappears. Looks mint!

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dave, Piers - sorry for the confusion - there are two cars  Blue one is in for Shaken right now  
R33_GTS-t - the brakes on the Mines car are 8pot/4pot Brembos.
Suhail - depends what you mean - the seat trim takes about two weeks to make and a couple of days to fit. The carbon bits take forever....
Virdee - sorry mate, but you don't have long to wait now anyway :smokin: 
Tony - 1 team was doing still shots while another team was doing video so that's why my freind could really only get group shots when they were finished. Video wasn't allowed either unfortunately. As Toby mentioned the base of the car is HKS 2.8 step 2 with step 2 head gear too, mated to GT-SS turbos.
Gio - anytime mate


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

awesome....


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bean; "couple of days to fit". Are Robson going to be doing a bodge up, lol, doing it in one day per car here!!! And yeh even my carbon bits here in the UK took ages. So no difference there.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> Bean; "couple of days to fit". Are Robson going to be doing a bodge up, lol, doing it in one day per car here!!! And yeh even my carbon bits here in the UK took ages. So no difference there.


hehe - I think they'll fit it fine in one day. Here in Japan they usually ask us to leave the car overnight for the fitting so that they can work flexibly.
1 car per day will be no rush job  
Hope you guys are all going to post pics when you are finished....

Everyone - thanks for the comments.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bean said:


> Dave, Piers - sorry for the confusion - there are two cars  Blue one is in for Shaken right now


Er... "there are" (where?) means they are not the same car, right? You're not suggesting that "you have" those two cars... are you???  You must be seriously off your rocker to own two such lovely machines...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Bean said:


> R33_GTS-t - the brakes on the Mines car are 8pot/4pot Brembos.


Disc size?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Only 2 weeks now Virdee. 

Graham


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh 2 weeks, doesn't sound any better!!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

I wish i still lived in the UK ...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Actually I couldn't make it - couldn't get off work - but a friend of mine took the car down.


If you ever need anyone to take your car to a shoot or somewhere, I will be happy to drive it down there for you. NO PROBLEM. I wish I was in Japan right not now, seems like I am mising some events.
But the weather here in So. Califonia is so nice right now.
Be back soon.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Disc size?


Don't know mate - no tape measure 
look like 370 from the pic though.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> If you ever need anyone to take your car to a shoot or somewhere, I will be happy to drive it down there for you. NO PROBLEM. I wish I was in Japan right not now, seems like I am mising some events.
> But the weather here in So. Califonia is so nice right now.
> Be back soon.


Hey Paul - Enjoy yourself !
Thanks for the offer - I'll keep it in mind


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice Pics.

Anymore pics of the purple 34 

Looks like the same color as my 34GTR,i need some inspiration about the color of the wheels,because i dont like the gold color of my rays,would like to make them silver


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Er... "there are" (where?) means they are not the same car, right? You're not suggesting that "you have" those two cars... are you???  You must be seriously off your rocker to own two such lovely machines...


lol - interesting statement from a man with a most interesting garage.... 
Yes, I have them both. "off my rocker" is probably right though


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Bean said:


> Don't know mate - no tape measure
> look like 370 from the pic though.


Adequate.


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Bean, that MP3 of yours is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Don´t know how I managed to miss this thread but better late then never... Awesome pics, Dave! But would you like to explain what Gio meant when he wrote that he needed to see the MP R34 before it "disappears"?? Are you selling it or shipping it to the UK or what´s happening? 

Both your cars look great Dave! But you already know I´m hooked on TS so actually no need to tell you that. 

/P


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Perra said:


> Both your cars look great Dave! But you already know I´m hooked on TS so actually no need to tell you that.
> 
> /P


Cheers Perra....I've PM'd you.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow cooooooooool GT-R's 
thanks a lot


----------

